# sm codex marneus calgar



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

just found this on bell of lost souls (all copyright etc theirs)

"Marneus Calgar
First off, Marneus Calgar is described as awesome; the Abaddon of loyalists. Not simply because he's an outstanding fighter but because of the support he provides for his army. He gives all Ultramarines the ability to pass or fail any Leadership test (other reports say morale checks). This is a superior ability to Combat Tactics as that only works in CC and the marines can normally only choose to fail.

Marneus also has a rule called "God of War" which allows him to re-roll virtually anything (shooting to hit rolls, attacks rolls in assualt, to wound rolls). It is basically the psychic power Warp Time, but is always on and works with Marneus' shooting. His storm bolter built into the Gauntlets of Ultramar is AP2. Marneus had 4 base attacks on his statline and is armed with two powerfists.
Calgar possesses Eternal Warrior without any mention of a mantle. Power armour is apparently no longer an option for him, but his "Honour Guard" are still in power armor. Finally, he's wearing his Terminator armour with an additional 4+ invulnerable save."

whoah !


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

he sounds positively primarchian


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

IF only he wasn't such a douche.... dante or helbrecht can still take him


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> IF only he wasn't such a douche.... dante or helbrecht can still take him


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

The addition of eternal warrior is one that means I'll be seeing him on the battlefield a lot more. My friendly SMurf player dislikes him because of the sheer amount of s8 weaponry in my army. Seeing him more on the battlefield is NOT a good thing now though. Damn he's nice.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm finally glad they gave a space marine character Eternal Warrior, simply because there is no good reason why a pansy space elf prince should have it when the Manliest manly man in the universe doesn't.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Engelus said:


> Manliest manly man in the universe


That sounds slightly wrong :laugh:

However as a character he does sounds rather excellent. Didnt I read that you can use special character rules into your own chapter? If you can, I will consider him when making my pre heresy death guard.


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

I was hoping that they would make Marneus calgar have the eternal warrior rule or something along those lines because he always seems to die before he can really be usefull against the things that his pfists have the stregnth to damage like wraithlords ect hope the rumors are true


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Engelus said:


> Manliest manly man in the universe doesn't.


Lol discounting me.

Yeh he sounds great. Maybe a bit too good, but the Ultramarines need a pick up since Surfette got all old and wrinkly.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Ultras get wwwwwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too much attention imho.

do you mean special character rules as in "make your own IC" a-la the trait chart? cuz that would be bad-ass

I must begrudgingly admit he DOES have some usefull traits and such tho







YOULL NEVER MAKE ME PAINT MY MARINES BLUE GAMES WORKSHOP :taunt: NNNNEEEEEVVVVEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:laugh::crazy::laugh::crazy::laugh::crazy::laugh::crazy::laugh::crazy:


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

Engelus said:


> there is no good reason why a pansy space elf prince should have it


Elves have pointy ears, it's all the explanation you need.



> when the Manliest manly man in the universe doesn't.


humakt is right - that choice of words is very badly wrong. But, in essence, what you're saying in your own words is that "the manliest manly man in the universe" can now be classed the same as a "pansy space elf". And people wonder why I rip the piss out of the Butt Marines.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I hope Tu'Shan is that awesome.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

You know, in all my 3 years of playing WH40k, most of which was spent as a SM commander, i NEVER EVER played Ultras. The only blue i have painted is for my librarian or on power weapons, but never a standard marine.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

as long as you are playing a codex chapter, you can use any of these characters, because a legal list is a legal list. I plan on fileing off the Ultras off of Calgar and using him in my Declates Campaign army (mixed black templars and crimson fists)

after all a legal list is a legal list.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Even if Calgar only got half of that he would be epic. He's nearly a primarch now in terms of power and sheer awesomeness.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Are they going to make all the chapter masters that strong? Dante and Grimnar are two of the oldest most experienced marines around, so they should _at least_ match him.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

Why is the dark angels supreme grand master not as strong as the space marines grand master?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nightmare12369 said:


> Why is the dark angels supreme grand master not as strong as the space marines grand master?


because our DA codex is a joke, simple as.


although Marneus would make a nice counts as for crimson/Imperial fists


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Id say he's a bit unbalanced.He's on par with or better than Abaddon a 10000+ year old killing machine who has been blessed by 4 demon gods. Ap2 bolter...he cut cut down anything with impunity.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Can we say "Overkill", ladies and gentlemen?
we have an ultrasmurfs player in our gaming group, and he's a tool. this won't help.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

definitely agree with Khorne's Fist. Dante and Grimnar should definitely be more powerful that Calgar. and yeah all those abilities are nice, but i think a bunch of berserker frenzied death company or bloodclaws would still own the ultras.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i mite build my primarch moel up around Marneus stats  for my DIY chapter  he sounds utterly abomanadable *spelling is aweful*


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

He's good on his own but not as a commander.... Dante and Grimnar are however... Grimnar can sound like a holy relic and make everyone around him savage CC, Dante makes everyone around him brilliant at CC and makes the enemy around him worse. They are the signs of a good commander.... Not a steroid friendly loner like clagar:biggrin:...


----------



## theevilleon (Apr 26, 2008)

True dat. Dante rocks pretty hard already. 

He could use a different weapon though. Master crafted power weapon does nothing for a guy that already re-rolls everything.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

True. It did seem kinda stupid to give him something that doesn't work with his rules... unless that allows him to rerol a reroll.... Would have to say specifically though


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Calgar can only re-roll to wound, not to hit  and he IS a douche (Kantor and Lysander are more cooler ) Also you have to pay for his 2+save(doesn't have it basic) it's not even termie armour, It's a 2+save with a teleport beacon of sorts on it.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I hope Tu'Shan is that awesome.


He's better  (2+ save, 3+Invun)Master-crafted Relc blade, Gaunlet which acts as a heavy flamer, he makes Meltas and flamers in the army twin-link and Thunder-hammers are master-crafted for free (Master with 2 master-crafted Hammer :biggrin: )


----------



## Lord calgar (Jul 16, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> Calgar can only re-roll to wound, not to hit  and he IS a douche (Kantor and Lysander are more cooler ) Also you have to pay for his 2+save(doesn't have it basic) it's not even termie armour, It's a 2+save with a teleport beacon of sorts on it.


Calgar can actually re-roll to hit as he has twin linked power fists and it also says he can in the God of War rule


----------



## Lord calgar (Jul 16, 2008)

Also is it true that he can choose whether to use his power sword in cc?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Twin Linked Power Fists? WTF. Master Crafted maybe? Also when the hell did he ever have a sword?


----------



## Lord calgar (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeh their mastercrafted. I read about the sword as a rumour on a website and i have no idea if its true. Also he has has the sword stuck onto his waste.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The sword just looks pretty. There's absolutely no reason not to use the Gauntlets of Ultramar, though...not that he has any other options. They're masterwork power fists, and that alone is worthwhile nowadays-- but the bolters on there are AP2 or 3... can't recall which, but it almost doesn't really matter. He's a serious threat at all ranges. Shame he's an Ultramarine...not that that'll stop people bringing an army from another Chapter from bringing him along, because they can...


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Put it like this: MC is GWs Goldenboy (or Blueboy, as the case may be), and as such, he can use any damn weapon he wants to. Why dont they just make him unkillable and leave it at that. then you know your not goin to do f*** all to him and concentrate on the rest of the army, instead of shooting averything at him in the vain chance that something gets past his many saves! Honestly, youd think by now GW would have realised that NO ONE wants the Ultrasmurfs to have any new stuff! Take a look at all the other armies (with the posible exeption of IG and Chaos) - they have nothing that even comes close to bieng as good a MC! nothing, not even the C'tan, and theyre essentially Gods!

rant over.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

MC has got some really cool rules... Assault 4 S4 AP2 Storm Bolters? Yes please. Two Master-crafted Power Fists? Uh huh. Ability to re-roll to hit and to wound rolls in shooting and close combat? Yummy. Eternal Warrior and 4 Wounds? Yup. 

Uhm, WS6 (If I remember rightly) and can take Honour Guard (2A S4 Power Weapons for the basic guys, with a 2+ save, 3A S6 PW attacks for the champion, who has to fight IC models if possible (and gets to re-roll all to hit and wound rolls against IC's!) Plus you can give them the standard for an extra attack for the whole squad...)

Time to start a smurf army? Quite possibly.

Can anyone think of a way to incorporate him with the Dark Angels? Like, have him as one of the Company Masters...?


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

jakkie said:


> youd think by now GW would have realised that NO ONE wants the Ultrasmurfs to have any new stuff! Take a look at all the other armies (with the posible exeption of IG and Chaos) - they have nothing that even comes close to bieng as good a MC! nothing, not even the C'tan, and theyre essentially Gods!
> 
> rant over.


i agree, SM are way too powerful caompared to the rest of the races they should really make the other races as good. specially the guard for without the guard there can be no SM


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A single special character wont win the game.

All this talk of Space Marines being over powered is utter nonsense. Everything is pricier.

Look at this for example...

_________________

4th Edition 
8 Tactical Marines in Pod 225
2 Plasma Guns, Apothecary with Combi Melta

Venerable Drednought 173
TL LC, ML, Smoke, EA, Tank Hunter

5th Edition
10 Tactical Marines in Pod 215
1 Plasma Gun, Vet Sgt

Venerable Drednought 220
TL LC, ML, Smoke, EA
_________________

Preds cost more, tactical marines cost more, land speeders cost more. Terminators can now only have 1 nerfed assault cannon. As for the drop pod assault rule, I dont want them in on turn 1. Turn 2 suits me fine - give me an opportunity to drop in once the enemy has committed and placed his/her reserves on the table. Psychic hood nerf. The list goes on..

Yes the codex has a few additions but by and large its weak, the troop options are poor. Don't be blindsided by a few special characters - they wont win games on their own.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

But the Space Marines have arguably the best Troops in the game; now given 'free' special/heavy weapons in 10-man squads.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They aren't free, they're reduced cost. But you're paying more for the marine and everything else in the first place, so they aren't even reduced cost.

I've studied the codex thoroughly. It has some awesome new items and units, I just don't see it as the uber powerful broken list everyone else does.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

3+ inv saves arent broken?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Not when everyones rolling 4+ cover saves behind blades of grass no.

LotD come in at 300 for 10 models. They dont have enough damage output to warrant spending that much on. 30 pts a model is too much for a slow and purposeful marine that doesnt score.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

ive got to agree with jez, same point goes to sterngaurd and vangaurd, while vangaurd are awsome, its like 350pnts for a 10man with jump packs bare? awsome unit, but dont expect them to be fielding much else same goes for all the special chars most of them costing around the cost of 10 tac's, so while the dex has some really cool and spiffy special stuff, cant exactly say its incredibly point effective


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

fair nuff, didn't realise the point cost was so high, im new to this so just calls it how i sees it, always happy to be proven wrong


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, to repeat something I've said many times, will people PLEASE stop bitching about the new codex, it is the FIRST 5th ed codex, the others have not come out yet, so we can't compare this codex to anything else yet. BE PATIENT!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Il bitch if i want to...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It is NOT the first 5th ed codex. It is the first one to come out since 5th. ed was released but Dark angels, eldar, Chaos, Blood angels and orks were all designed for 5th ed.....


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellant point Reevan, and compared to the Orks, this is a bit overpowered. For the Marines, you've got Calgar, and for the Orks, you've got Ghazghull; Calgar is only 30 (?) points more, and you've got a much better statline and rules set. Broken, but never-the-less I'm playing with it. Or maybe Sicarius but probably not.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> It is NOT the first 5th ed codex. It is the first one to come out since 5th. ed was released but Dark angels, eldar, Chaos, Blood angels and orks were all designed for 5th ed.....


yea, they were designed for 5th, but they aren't 5th ed codices. more like 4.5 edition .

my reasoning, the DA don't have access to any of the new 5th ed SM stuff like sternguard, vanguard, redeemer, honour guard, their own chapter master, the list goes on. same for BA.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say orks are a 4.99 edition codex. They are pretty much a 5th edition codex, and in 4th ed were a hard to stop horde of green. Mariens have gone back to being what they were emant to be. Individually apealing but expensive points wise to field. The elite choices are that, elite and are much more powerful, but they wont win the game by themselves. 

GW have more or less forced Marine players to field background adhering Troops units in preference to taking 2 minimum troop choices. Getting a free flamer in a squad is no great shakes, and along with a free heavy weapon if you take a maxed out squad, this is just what standard confgiuration for a SM squad, and it is sensible to cost it as such. 

The book looks really nice, and personally until you've played at least a half dozen games you cant say its broken.


----------

